# State Of FL’s Shenanigans Creating Issues In Challenge Of FDLE Delay



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2019/07/05/state-fls-shenanigans-creating-issues-challenge-fdle-delay/


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jul 28, 2019)

This is common politics only. When the liberals bend over and whine loud enough, politicians tend to pucker up. To heck with the constitution and everyone's rights. They'll do what they can to find a crack to satisfy their political needs. They don't mind bending the rules and stepping on a few tiny toes as they did here. 
But because of this chronic toe stomping, our rights get slowly eroded away in miniscule increments that barely hurt.... Over time it adds up.

I still can't believe former governor Scott got away with this, unchallenged. 
https://www.foxnews.com/us/more-tha...red-to-give-up-guns-under-new-law-report-says


----------

